# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  pominięci tabletki antykoncepcyjnej

## Magda1111

witam, codziennie biorę tabletki antykoncepcyjne belara o godz.21. Wczoraj wieczorem zapomniałam i zażyłam ją dzisiaj rano o 9.30 . Czy jest zachowana antykoncepcja? nie mam zastepczego opakowania..

----------


## herbaciarka

Musiała byś doczytać na opakowaniu co dokładnie pisze, ale chyba najczęściej jest by przyjąć tabletkę do 12 godzin, później po prostu można ją pominąć. Na wszelki wypadek dobrze by było jednak pomyśleć o jakimś dodatkowym zabezpieczeniu.
Warto ustawić sobie jakies przypomnienie, albo zainstalowac odpowiednią aplikację

----------


## martex

herbaciarka słusznie prawi.  :Smile: 
Jednak wszędzie podkreśla się słuszność dodatkowego zabezpieczenia na wszelki wypadek, każdy organizm inny ma poziom własnych hormonów, inaczej metabolizuje leki z zewnątrz. Zazwyczaj do tego właśnie ginekolodzy odwolują się doradzjąc dodatkowe zabezpieczenie. WIdząc ilość przypadków zapominania pigułki nie rozumiem, dlaczego lekarze od razu nie instruują jak należy się zachować..

----------


## martex

herbaciarka słusznie prawi.  :Smile: 
Jednak wszędzie podkreśla się słuszność dodatkowego zabezpieczenia na wszelki wypadek, każdy organizm inny ma poziom własnych hormonów, inaczej metabolizuje leki z zewnątrz. Zazwyczaj do tego właśnie ginekolodzy odwolują się doradzjąc dodatkowe zabezpieczenie. WIdząc ilość przypadków zapominania pigułki nie rozumiem, dlaczego lekarze od razu nie instruują jak należy się zachować..

----------


## elmirka

Najczęściej wszystko jest w ulotce, wystarczy ją dokładnie przeczytać.  :Wink:

----------


## Isska

Przez jakiś czas można zastosować towarzyszącą metodę, a potem od następnego cyklu normalnie.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mnie ostatnio zapomniało się przyjąć pigułke vines, po prostu miałam tak zawalony dzień,że zapomniałam o pigułce anty, niestety, potem przez tydzień zabezpieczałam się mechanicznie, żeby nie zajść w ciążę  :Smile:  i wszystko było ok

----------


## netoperka

Ja biorę tabletki vibin bez robienia przerw, 21+7 placebo, łatwiej wejść w rytm i nie zapominam

----------

